
Elemental CEO Sam Blackman dies suddenly at age 41 - ahhrrr
http://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/index.ssf/2017/08/elemental_ceo_sam_blackman_die.html
======
Powerofmene
This is really sad news not only for his family but those who work at
Elemental. It certainly sounds like he not only built a great company with his
team but also was a great person who contributed much to his community. We
should all be so fortunate to have such an impact during our lifetime.

